# Baking Bread/spices



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Wondering if any of y’all can give me some suggestions on spices.
I have a recipe for a garden herb white bread that uses chives, marjoram, thyme and basil. It’s a good recipe but I’m thinking about tweaking it a bit just to change things up a bit, the problem is I really don’t know that much about all the different spices and how they blend with each other. I don’t mind experimenting but it is a bit disappointing to spend 4 hours on something that turns out inedible. This bread is primarily for sandwich’s.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Wondering if any of y'all can give me some suggestions on spices.
> I have a recipe for a garden herb white bread that uses chives, marjoram, thyme and basil. It's a good recipe but I'm thinking about tweaking it a bit just to change things up a bit, the problem is I really don't know that much about all the different spices and how they blend with each other. I don't mind experimenting but it is a bit disappointing to spend 4 hours on something that turns out inedible. This bread is primarily for sandwich's.


rosemary....awesome with roast beef, butter, tomato and a little dijon mustard :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Hadn’t thought about Rosemary, that would work.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

i would replace the basil with rosemary...basil will take over and that's all you will taste


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

zcziggy said:


> i would replace the basil with rosemary...basil will take over and that's all you will taste


And that's the info I need! I probably would have just added the rosemary to the mix! I was also thinking about adding a bit of garlic.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

OneStrangeOne said:


> And that's the info I need! I probably would have just added the rosemary to the mix! I was also thinking about adding a bit of garlic.


never tried adding garlic to the bread itself, i do make garlic butter to spread on the bread.


----------



## Romeo Allones (Aug 17, 2020)

I had garlic butter melting on my venison last night, was delish. 

Some meat and spice/herb pairings that I really like in sandwiches/rolls are chicken and thyme, rosemary and lamb, pork and sage, salmon and dill, and beef and horseradish or wasabi if you are feeling woke. :grin2:


----------



## DanWil84 (May 1, 2020)

I would keep it traditional, look at the mediteranian breads which are mostly spiced like Italian focaccia bread. Maybe even consider sesame or poppy seeds which is used in Northern Africa and Turkish breads, they use it on the crust, same fluffy texture like pizza dough.

Or use raisins and nuts with cinnamon, great combo. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

IMO, that's way too many herbs, they'll muddle. 
Rosemary and sprinkle the top with coarse sea salt.

I've been into this on my omelettes. 







A heavy dose plus coarse salt on top of your loaf would be pretty bad ass.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Rondo said:


> IMO, that's way too many herbs, they'll muddle.
> Rosemary and sprinkle the top with coarse sea salt.
> 
> I've been into this on my omelettes.
> ...


With the original recipe it's actually fairly subtle and everything plays together nicely, which is why I'm trying to figure Out how some of the other spices and herbs interact. The bagel spice looks interesting, I wonder how it would go on a soft pretzel, maybe with a multi-grain. I have a recipe for onion bread that I haven't tried yet, the toasted garlic bagels are a favorite.


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Rondo said:


> I've been into this on my omelettes.
> 
> A heavy dose plus coarse salt on top of your loaf would be pretty bad ass.


I second this, I used the trader Joe's version once... Now I put it on just about everything.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Wish I knew about this as my wife is an artisan of everything food-wise....cooking and bread making is her specialty and she has her own herb garden. She made a couple of sweet loaves of bread ( Portuguese style ) and it was soooooo good and perfect for deli-meats. If I knew anything about baking breads I'd chime in but apparently from what my wife says....I don't know dick about baking ...she's right of course.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

black kalamata olives are pretty darn tasty in ciabata style bread.


J.


----------

